# Study Guide Book - EMT Basic



## Texas EMT (Jan 16, 2010)

Hello all,
I'm going to be taking the EMT-Basic national registry test within the next 2 weeks. Which study guide book would you all recommend? I'm going to be studying at work so it has to be a book and not the online study guides.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 16, 2010)

You classroom text.


I really wouldn't worry about going beyond that unless you fail your first attempt.


----------



## Texas EMT (Jan 16, 2010)

the crappy thing about using my text book is that sometimes you have to read 2 pages to get one sentence of good information. i don't have the time to read the whole book again. i'm looking for a bunch of prep questions


----------



## Angel (Jan 18, 2010)

i have mosbys that works pretty good. theres a bunch of online places. (emtb.com is popular) honestly though, i feel like i know the majority of the questions and pass well. if anything review your CPR
when did you finish your class?


----------



## Texas EMT (Jan 18, 2010)

I passed the class a few weeks ago. I'll be finished with ER clinicals and ambulance ride alongs this week.

Did you just take the test recently? If so, how about some more tips


----------



## ma70star (Jan 18, 2010)

Howdy

Use Mosby's 2005 green cover.  Thats what I used and passed the first attempt.  Just be warrned the BLS section is out of date due to AMHA changing the CPR guidlines and the Rule of nines is incorrect on children and infants.  Other than that a great book.

GOOD LUCK!!!!


----------



## Angel (Jan 18, 2010)

i take my test on the first, probably around the same time as you...i feel like im ready but who knows...theres plenty of horror stories


----------



## jmunar (Feb 1, 2010)

Class Text and lots of practice exams, I used the JB Test prep which I think is a great combo.


----------

